# Chronograph setup



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I went and bought a chronograph today, so i can move ahead with some reloading for my 30-06. I was reading that you should be 10ft away from your chrony for it to work right. I was just wondering what everyone uses as a setup for this. Just wondering what you shoot from and what you set your chronograph on.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I put my chrono on a tripod. I shoot from a bench at the range near my home. The hardest part is getting the thing lined up with the rifle and target so that a) it won't get shot and b) the bullet will pass over the sensors.
Pete


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

darkgael said:


> I put my chrono on a tripod. I shoot from a bench at the range near my home. The hardest part is getting the thing lined up with the rifle and target so that a) it won't get shot and b) the bullet will pass over the sensors.
> Pete


Me too.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I used a cheapo camera tripod. I wish I would have gotten a more robust one as the muzzle blast will sometimes give it a good shake if it is too close. I usually keep it about 8-10 feet from the muzzle. I shoot off a bench.

I bring a 24" level with me to get the chrono level. If it is off your readings will be skewed.

Theoretically you want the path of the bullet to be as parallel as possible to the chrono. The velocity is calculated by measuring the time that it takes the bullet to cross the two sensors that are at a fixed distance. If the chrono is not level, or parallel to the bullet path, the distance that the bullet travels between the sensors will not be equal to the actual distance between the sensors, resulting in incorrect velocities.

Now a few degrees may not seem to matter, but when you are talking about velocities in the 3000 fps range, 1% error, or slightly more than 1 degree, will result in velocities being off by as much as 30 fps, which may be tolerable, but if you are off by 5 degrees..................

This could compound itself if you do not have the chrono set up the same between shooting sessions. Resulting in unnecessary and avoidable perceived variation in velocities.

Happy shooting,
Robert


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well it looks like i'll be running to wally world tomorrow to pick up a tripod of some sort if they have one. I'm kinda antsy to get a load worked up so I can get a few hundred rounds of practice in before deer season. I picked up a Burris Fulfield II 4.5-14x42 yesterday and have to get that dialed in as well before deer season.

Thanks guys,
Matt


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

They should have one. Just look where the cameras are.

Happy shooting,
Robert


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wildcat, did you find a decent tripod for your chrono? I just got a Beta Chrony Master from Cabela's, and want to find a pod. Did wal-mart have what you needed?


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll ditto the thought about a cheap tripod. I bought one ( $20 ) and it is not stable enough to handle the muzzle blast. It would either rotate or tip out of level on ocassion. The plastic threads were not strong enough. You do not want the chrony to move during a shooting session. Tripod is definately the way to go. They are easy to adjust heightwise, easy to move to line up, easy to rotate so they are parallel with the bullet path, and easy to level. And, of course, they connect directly to the chrony. Spend the extra money for a good one.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I ended up stealing a tripod from my brother that he had for laser level. I just set it up and it actually has levels on the tripod, so I level it and then set the chronograph on and a couple pieces of duct tape hold it in place. Kinda crude but it works


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

wildcat, I just bought a tripod at Wal-mart for about $32. Has leveler bubbles, and extends to 61" kinda light weight, but for the money I think it should be fine. This one you can screw the chrony right onto the pod, then use the bubbles to level it. Might be a little more stable than your duct tape.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah im sure it would be better. Where did you find the tri-pod in Wal-mart. I looked one night but never found one. Maybe they were out or something.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will want to go to the camera section for that tripod.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I looked and there weren't any there at the time. Guess I'll look again.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought mine last night, there was one left after mine. It was in the camera dept right at the front of the store. The pod says MX-2000 on it, not sure about the box though as I threw that away this morning.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

A tip to stabilize a cheap tripod: get a plastic shopping bag and fill it with rocks or dirt, or something heavy. then hang it from the center of the tripod. This added mass will go a long way to stabilize things. Hope this helps.


----------

